# Missing the hunt



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It feels like a long time until September (hunting season) gets here.
In the mean time I did find some pictures of red dog trialing, and handlers on horseback. I don't know if looking through them helps, or make the wait seen even longer.
This is a link to 2013 Vizsla Club of America National Gun Dog Championship, along with pictures.
http://www.rmvc.org/2013-vca-ngdc.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Texas Red,

That was enjoyable. Found a picture of my Bailey standing his bird in that collection of pictures. He didn't get a placement but ran the whole hour "clean." Highlight of his field trialing.

Field trialing from horseback is a great adventure. Retire end of this year. Might be able to get back on the trail of trials again some day soon.

Maybe with one of Bailey's future pups. :

Happy trails til then.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE runs in the woods by our house - on a carpet of Trout Lilly's & Dutch Man Breeches- this is how I know the season is OVER - my grandfather did teach me this !!!!! a wild flower works all year 4 just 2wks of show ! the rest of the time - hidden under a blanket of fallen leaves - think about this ! as you train your PUP !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, I still run the dogs, and there is always something to work towards with them. Maybe I need to take up turkey hunting, or me and June just go crabbing to pass the time.


----------

